# 2 of our six new blackbelly lambs



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## savingdogs (Feb 22, 2011)

They look so cute! But this one is small too. When you upload, check that little choice at the bottom and toggle to the bottom choice, that should make them come over bigger.


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 22, 2011)

savingdogs click the pic and it will emlarge.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 22, 2011)

Those are beautiful lambs!!!  Big and healthy for twins.


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 22, 2011)

we had three sets of twins in a little over a week. two sets were in great shape and strong. the third set had one that seemed a little weak and mom seemed to be leaving it alone. bottle fed it a couple of days and it seemed better, mom takes great care of it and both are now looking very good. three sets of twins and they all seem in good shape. only other twins i've had we lost one, so far so good.


----------

